# mysql.sock problem



## jaymax (Dec 31, 2009)

7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009 
installed /usr/ports/databases/mysql60-server from ports



> Only just saw a ref: to MySQL 6.0 is not being developed beyond the alpha stage. Does this mean that I should abandon it?


_____________

Endless problems Post Installation that seemed to go relatively ok!


```
# /usr/local/bin/mysql_install_db
Installing MySQL system tables...
091230 13:35:02 [ERROR] The update log is no longer supported by MySQL in version 5.0 and above. It is replaced by the binary log.
091230 13:35:02 [Note] Falcon: unable to open system data files.
091230 13:35:02 [Note] Falcon: creating new system data files.
091230 13:35:03 [Warning] Forcing shutdown of 2 plugins
OK
Filling help tables...
091230 13:35:04 [ERROR] The update log is no longer supported by MySQL in version 5.0 and above. It is replaced by the binary log.
091230 13:35:05 [Warning] Forcing shutdown of 2 plugins
OK

To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy
support-files/mysql.server to the right place for your system

---

cd /usr/local ; /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe &

You can test the MySQL daemon with mysql-test-run.pl
cd /usr/local/mysql-test ; perl mysql-test-run.pl

---

Support MySQL by buying support/licenses from http://shop.mysql.com/
```

_ Can't find any "support-files/mysql.server" mentioned above, probably wiped after "make install clean" ?

[ii] cd /usr/local/mysql-test ; perl mysql-test-run.pl ==>
/usr/local/mysql-test: No such file or directory.

To start -
cd /usr/local ; /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe & ==>


		Code:
	

091230 17:45:16 mysqld_safe Logging to '/disk02/db/mysql/DATA/ax.lall.com.err'.
091230 17:45:16 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /disk02/db/mysql/DATA
091230 17:45:16 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /disk02/db/mysql/DATA/ax.lall.com.pid ended

[1]    Done                          ( cd /usr/local; pwd; /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe )


Direct start attempt w/ /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start ==>


		Code:
	

Starting mysql.
#
# ps -waux | grep mysql
root   89990  0.0  0.0   388   220  p0  R+    5:52PM   0:00.00 grep mysql


But no server running

And
/usr/local/bin/mysql ==>


		Code:
	

ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/usr/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)


My rc.conf entries ==>


		Code:
	

mysql_enable="YES"
mysql_limits="YES"
mysql_dbdir="/disk02/db/mysql/DATA"
mysql_args=""


Tried the suggestions from all the threads in this forum, to no avail, even those outside. 

ANY suggestions? or should I revert to vers. 5.x

Thanks!_


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2009)

Stop and start mysql by using the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql script.


----------



## jaymax (Dec 31, 2009)

Tried that, does not work


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2009)

There's a mysql.error log. Anything in there that might be a clue as to why it's not working?


----------



## Alt (Dec 31, 2009)

Try to put this 

```
[client] 
socket=/tmp/mysql.sock
[mysqld] 
socket=/tmp/mysql.sock
```
to /etc/my.cnf file and start via /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql start

p.s. And yes, i think its better to abadon 6 version and go 5th


----------



## jaymax (Dec 31, 2009)

I already have /etc/my.cnf set up as you suggested.

Now could this be "a"|"the" problem. ==>

I do not have my /tmp  and /var folders mounted as their own file systems. Instead there is a soft link from /tmp and /var to /usr/tmp and /usr/var respectively. The permissions there for /usr/tmp are 

```
ls -l /usr/tmp
total 16
drwxrwxrwt   8 root  wheel     512 Dec 31 03:07 ./
drwxr-xr-x  21 root  wheel     512 Nov 27 19:33 ../
drwxrwxrwt   2 root  wheel     512 Dec  3 20:56 .ICE-unix/
drwxrwxrwt   2 root  wheel     512 Dec  3 20:56 .X11-unix/
drwxrwxrwt   2 root  wheel     512 Dec  3 20:56 .XIM-unix/
drwxrwxrwt   2 root  wheel     512 Dec  3 20:56 .font-unix/
drwxrwxr-x   2 root  operator  512 Nov 22 12:52 .snap/
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     512 Dec 30 02:41 .webmin/
-rw-------   1 www   wheel       0 Dec 29 15:45 aprQrxvlJ
-rw-------   1 www   wheel       0 Dec  3 06:17 aprcHThJM
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       0 Dec 29 17:06 portoptions.RKetDahu
-rw-------   1 root  wheel       0 Dec 29 17:08 portoptions.uWz76kNS
```
So it is world writeable

at the link, it is 

```
ls -l /tmp
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  8 Nov 23 04:56 /tmp@ -> /usr/tmp
```

and it does not seem possible to change it to lrwxrwxrwx
so the path to the sock is stated explicitly in abssolute ref. as /usr/tmp/mysql.sock in the my.cnf file.

mysql was also compiled from the ports with the 
socket=/usr/tmp/mysql.sock argument

Could that be a factor.

I have since reverted to v. 5.4 and am having the same problem.

Thanks!

PS: What seems persistent is this ERROR message
"091230 13:35:02 [ERROR] The update log is no longer supported by MySQL in version 5.0 and above. It is replaced by the binary log.
"


----------

